# Hello hello from Portland OR!



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

New here, so saying HI!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome



Thaaaanks!


----------



## K-man (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to MT. 

Why don't you tell us a bit about yourself so we can get to know you?


----------



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

K-man said:


> Welcome to MT.
> 
> Why don't you tell us a bit about yourself so we can get to know you?



Definitely! My name is Aria, I'm a guy (despite my name!), and I live up in Portland! I'm an actor-filmmaker, and I love movies, Arsenal, and Bruce Campbell. My martial arts experience is somewhat limited, with only some very basic TKD training from when I was much younger. I'm currently writing this from my job as a Travel Consultant, and I'm starving. I will most likely get Subway for lunch - any recommendations on sandwich types?


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2015)

Arsenal! lol, welcome to MT and enjoy.


----------



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Arsenal! lol, welcome to MT and enjoy.



Thank you, sir! Already enjoying the place, everyone seems really nice and respectful of one another, especially beginners such as myself, haha. AND YEAAAAH, ARSEEENAAAAAL!


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2015)

Shakes head, ah, well someone has to support them lol. Still, they have one good team at least Arsenal Ladies The Club Arsenal.com


----------



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Shakes head, ah, well someone has to support them lol. Still, they have one good team at least Arsenal Ladies The Club Arsenal.com



Hahaha, fair point, more trophies than the men's team in the past 10 years. What legends.


----------



## donald1 (May 1, 2015)

Hello! The name is donald, no geet on the table, drinks go on the coasters NOT the hard wood countertop... and no food on the floor please 



mercmonster said:


> Definitely! My name is Aria, I'm a guy (despite my name!), and I live up in Portland! I'm an actor-filmmaker, and I love movies, Arsenal, and Bruce Campbell. My martial arts experience is somewhat limited, with only some very basic TKD training from when I was much younger. I'm currently writing this from my job as a Travel Consultant, and I'm starving. I will most likely get Subway for lunch - any recommendations on sandwich types?



A good bread is a good start! Preferably asiago bread...


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2015)

Welcome.   I'm not sure I understand.   Do you actually train in any kind of martial art?


----------



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

Steve said:


> Welcome.   I'm not sure I understand.   Do you actually train in any kind of martial art?



I used to when I was younger and I'm looking to get back into it this summer when I have more time. I've been meaning to get back into shape, and I feel like practioning some form of martial art would not only help me with that, but also teach me, well, some martial arts. I was recommended a Muay Thai place here in Portland, so I'm considering that. If you guys have any suggestions for a good martial art to complement the fact that I'm a beginner that's slightly out of shape, please let me know!


----------



## donald1 (May 2, 2015)

If its a good dojo and you enjoy what you do thats all that matters or atleast that my opinion. I dont know anything about muiy tai but if its a good school give it a try you may like it


----------



## K-man (May 2, 2015)

mercmonster said:


> I was recommended a Muay Thai place here in Portland, so I'm considering that. If you guys have any suggestions for a good martial art to complement the fact that I'm a beginner that's slightly out of shape, please let me know!


To be honest, I don't think it really matters what martial art your learn. Hopefully they are all on the same journey. The most important thing is to jump in and get started. Out of shape is something you can work on outside of classes.

Many places offer a free class or two so have a look around. Muay Thai is a good MA but take the time to check out some others. Take a look at how the guys are training. Is that what you would like to do? Speak to some of the students, preferably the senior ones. Ask them why they like training in that school. 

Here on MT you will find a lot of difference of opinion as to competition. If you want to compete make sure that the school you choose is training for competition. Make sure you understand the fee structure. Some places insist on contracts, some don't. Some places are very dollar focussed, some are not for profit. Don't fixate on the fees. Most times you get what you pay for.

Good luck. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## mercmonster (May 2, 2015)

K-man said:


> To be honest, I don't think it really matters what martial art your learn. Hopefully they are all on the same journey. The most important thing is to jump in and get started. Out of shape is something you can work on outside of classes.
> 
> Many places offer a free class or two so have a look around. Muay Thai is a good MA but take the time to check out some others. Take a look at how the guys are training. Is that what you would like to do? Speak to some of the students, preferably the senior ones. Ask them why they like training in that school.
> 
> ...



That was insanely helpful, thank you. I would like that post 100 more times if I could. I guess you're an MT Mentor for a reason!


----------

